# Touren Forstamt Soonwald 2008



## luigi4711 (3. Januar 2008)

Wie's aussieht gibt es zwei neue Termine für Touren mit Förster Closen. 

18.5.08, 10:30 Uhr
Tümpeltour mit Förster Closen ab Forsthaus Entenpfuhl

12.10.08, 10:00 Uhr
Rauf und Runter - die zweite sportliche Mountainbiketour mit Förster Closen
Ab Soonwalderlebniszentrum Neupfalz

Anmeldung: 06756/15880 oder [email protected]

Nach der Supertour letztes Jahr freue ich mich auf jeden Fall schon wieder auf die neuen Runden!
(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274061)

Und für alle, die beim letzten Mal dabei waren: Ersatzreifen nicht vergessen  

Gruß Andy


----------



## Marco_Rohr (22. Januar 2008)

Weitere Infos zu den Touren im Soonwald gibt's hier:

http://www.soonwald-nahe.de/media/Jahresprogramm%202008%20-%20Wald%20erleben%20im%20NP%20S-N.pdf

Tour 18.05.  >>  auf Seite 10
Tour 12.10.  >>  auf Seite 25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi4711 (28. April 2008)

Schieb, schieb... noch etwas Werbung machen für in drei Wochen....  

Aus dem Programmheft: 

Sonntag, 18.05.2008, 10:30 Uhr
Tümpeltour-die sportliche Mountainbiketour
Fahren Sie mit Förster Bernd Closen zu den kleinen und großen Wasserflächen im zentralen Soonwald. Erfahren Sie Interessantes zu diesen wichtigen Ökosystemen.
(Dauer: 4 Stunden)
Zielgruppe: Sportlich ambitionierte Radfahrer
Teilnahmebeitrag: 5 /Person
Treffpunkt: Forstamt Soonwald in Entenpfuhl
Anmeldung: Forstamt Soonwald


----------



## schlumo (13. Mai 2008)

hoffe das wetter bleibt so gut


----------



## luigi4711 (20. Mai 2008)

Kann nur sagen: Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht! Auch wenn das Wetter etwas durchwachsen war, hat das dem Spaß keinen Abbruch getan. 

Für alle, die die Tour noch mal nachfahren möchten habe ich hier den Track reingestellt: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.15895/Mountainbike.15895.html

Oder im Anhang direkt als .kml Datei für Google Earth oder als .ovl das Overlay für die Topografischen Karten der Landesvermessungsämter. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## schlumo (20. Mai 2008)

wird die tour im oktober konditionell vergleichbar mit der tümpeltour?


----------



## luigi4711 (21. Mai 2008)

Die soll wohl etwas anspruchsvoller werden... schliesslich heisst sie ja nicht umsonst "Rauf und runter"....  
Die Tümpeltour vom letzten Wochenende z.B. war zwar etwa genauso lang wie die "Über die 7 Höhen" letztes Jahr (beide ca. 50km) aber dafür waren's diesmal nur knapp 1000hm und letztes Jahr 1200hm.


----------

